# to all the pit lovers



## midnightbluemamma

anyone with pits or just pit pics i would love to see them please


----------



## alundy

*Pit pics*

Here are a whole bunch, it will make you smile and maybe cry....

YouTube - Pit Bulls


----------



## Curbside Prophet

That's a great video alundy...made me consider rescuing a pit next.


----------



## Dulce




----------



## midnightbluemamma

Dulce that dog is beautiful I fostered twh pit bull/ bull mastif mix pups last year that had similar coats.


----------



## iwantmypup

alundy said:


> Here are a whole bunch, it will make you smile and maybe cry....
> 
> YouTube - Pit Bulls


I just saw the video and my eyes are bawling .. My shirt it wet from tears it just really makes you think


----------



## corgilover

WOW! Great video. I feel so sorry for Pits. I had reservations about owning one until I actually got one. And I wouldnt have traded him for the world, but unfortunatly I had too.


----------



## Tamara

What a great video. Made me cry


----------



## babydolwv

Oh my, that video made me cry.... how said it is that, that is true... any dog can be a good dog....as long as you train them to be.... them poor things.... i feel so bad for them.


----------



## PittBull_Lover

*Here is my Pit!!!*









Here is my rednose PitBull......Dozer. He is 6 months old. I just got him for Christmas. I love my baby...


----------



## Alpha

This is my boo, a true pitbull, an American Pitbull Terrier as opposed to a staff etc.

Love him to death his a year and four months old here:

He's a red nose/brown and white by the way 










Here he is hard at work, the dogs got amazing focus, during heeling he doens't take his eyes off me!:


----------



## Nacho

Nice looking TRUE pit. My puppy is that same color. I'll get pics asap.


----------



## iwantmypup

Adorable adorabl.e. btw i saw that very very very sad video...sz


----------



## Alpha

Thanks 

Didn't mean for the "true pit" to offend anyone. It's one of my pet peeves, people calling Amstaff's or staff's pits when the APBT is the trully the only breed that can claim what's come to be the horrible term of pitbull. LOL


----------



## Brindle_APBT

This is my newest one "baby", she is a true rednose APBT, ADBA registered, i just recently had her ears cropped, she looks so cute, lol!!!


----------



## Chloef_2799

Wish people weren't so ignorant. 
I am a small animal massage therapist and the most aggressive dogs I have met have been poodles and labs. But dogs don't bite and attack people because they are a pit bull or a poodle or any breed for that matter, they bite because they are dogs and that is how they defend themselves against mans cruelty. 
More animals have been hurt by people than people hurt by animals.


----------



## Rich2805

Brindle_APBT said:


> This is my newest one "baby", she is a true rednose APBT, ADBA registered, i just recently had her ears cropped, she looks so cute, lol!!!


Cropping ears, is that when you get them chopped? If it is, personally I find that
cruel. If dogs were ment to have short ears they would have been born without big ears.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Rich2805 said:


> Cropping ears, is that when you get them chopped? If it is, personally I find that
> cruel. If dogs were ment to have short ears they would have been born without big ears.


Yes, cropping ears is when you get the dogs ears "chopped". I personally like to see floppy ears on a dog that is normally cropped. Great Danes, Boxers and Pit bulls all look better with floppy ears to me.


----------



## Rich2805

sillylilykitty said:


> Yes, cropping ears is when you get the dogs ears "chopped". I personally like to see floppy ears on a dog that is normally cropped. Great Danes, Boxers and Pit bulls all look better with floppy ears to me.


Yeah I dont know an awful lot about dogs, bt most of the people at my dog park disagree with hacking dogs to fit a "staunch" look.


----------



## Wimble Woof

I am not a fan either of hacking dogs ears off. But its not my call all the time right.
Anyways though, keep the pitbull type dog pics coming, I just LOVE these breeds!


----------



## Rich2805

This is my wee girl, never been sure of her breed, but according to people on here, shes got pit in her, lol! Thoght id put her up coz i think shes the best girl ever!


----------



## sillylilykitty

Mee too! I love to see pictures of Pit Bulls they are truly an amazing breed of dog.

Heres another pit bull video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwaHMzgrKk&mode=related&search=

Or how about this one, this one is very funny:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciDMA007a2E&mode=related&search=

Pitbull vs. Schnauzer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY5bVRkGyp4&mode=related&search=


----------



## threedognite

It is truly sad that Pitts have such a terrible reputation and it's not their fault. This breed isn't only good looking, they are very loyal, intelligent, eager to learn, loves to play and as everyone knows, is a great guard dog.
I would love to see the people who fight these dogs experience the very same torment and death they pay money to see. I will never understand human nature and the ignorance of our race.


----------



## OneCrazyDogOwner

threedognite said:


> It is truly sad that Pitts have such a terrible reputation and it's not their fault. This breed isn't only good looking, they are very loyal, intelligent, eager to learn, loves to play and as everyone knows, is a great guard dog.
> I would love to see the people who fight these dogs experience the very same torment and death they pay money to see. I will never understand human nature and the ignorance of our race.



I'm with you on that!! 100% Any animal Will attack when they feel threated or of they are hit ect..its juts human nature.. soot people do the same thing if you think about it..
It just makes me soo mad that people think this breed is soo bad then they are not! And these Beautiful Dogs are paying the price for Ignorant people 

I love pits and I would love to have one someday.. First i need a bigger place lol


----------



## Marley

that first video makes me cry... irresponsible dog owners make me SOOOO mad! it's not the dogs' faults!


----------



## cbow

Here is Jade, PBX and Jager, MS.


----------



## cbow

I got more!!!


----------



## cbow

MORE!


































O.K. I'll quit.


----------



## DozerDogg

Here is Shyloh, don't know what breed she is. She has black nose and pink toenails. She is 2 years old, got her a few weeks ago.









Shyloh and Dozer (Shar-Pit)


----------



## Elijah

sillylilykitty-I loved the video of the Brutal Pit Bull Fight!! What a riot! I think one of the prettiest Pitts I've seen is the one Cesar Millan has called Daddy...seems so layed back and not the aggressive type displayed in the media.


----------



## ACampbell

*Here's a pic of my newest adoptee...this is Smokey, he's a 5 year old bullmastiff/pit mix...he was on a 4 ft. chain, starved, and severely abused. My mom rescued him from the house he was at, and brought him up to me (I have 2 basset hounds as well, I definetely did not need another dog) for me to find a good home for him...however, I loved him so much and felt so bad for him I ended up keeping him. He weighs 70 lbs right now, I can see his ribs and his backbone, and can only eat about 2 cups of dog food a day so far...my basset's eat more than that! We are working on house training, though we still have accidents because he doesn't know any better. Unfortunately, my neighbors are afraid of him (I walked him the other day and they wouldn't get out of their car until he was in the house) and they won't go in their backyard if he's out in mine (I have a 5 foot chain linked fence). Pure ignorance on their part, I tried to introduce him to them so they would know he is nothing to be afraid of and he could get to know them, but they want no part in it...I find this to be really sad because he's a sweet loving dog and just wants attention, he's not hyper, doesn't jump on you or even show signs of being aggressive at all. I admit, I was wary taking him in, I have 2 very small children (a 4 yr old and a 1 yr old) and since he'd never been around children I worried about how he would take them. I never leave them alone, but he is very good to the kids and loves the 4 year old to death (though he would rather avoid the 1 year old like the rest of my dogs do because he is a notorious ear puller) 
Why must people be so ignorant to hate a dog for its looks?*


----------



## streetfame973

it really bothers me how ppl make pitbulls seem sooo horrible! i live in NJ and they just passed a law against breeding them.. if anyone here is found with a pregnant pitbull they either have to abort the pregnancy or they pay a $1,000 fine per puppy... and the shelters arent allowed to adopt pits out they put them sleep if the owner hasnt come to claim them in a week.. and most home insurance policies do not allow the home owner to own a one... every pitbull i have ever seen has always been the sweetiest and loyalist.. people are just so CLOSED MINDED ughhh even my mother is like that.. she thinks when my puppy is grown he will act me and my boyfriend (sorry this is melissa not luis lol).. comments like that really upset me! =[ well on a better note here is my sweet puppy tyson 



















and this is tyson and his brother (my cousin owns his brother)


----------



## Spicy1_VV

buckskin/rednose 








buckskin








brown brindle








buckskin



Alpha said:


> This is my boo, a true pitbull, an American Pitbull Terrier as opposed to a staff etc.
> 
> Love him to death his a year and four months old here:
> 
> He's a red nose/brown and white by the way


LOL the truth is out now. We've all seen his blue brindle sire.

He's far too red to be anything other then red. I love the photo of him heeling with such great focus.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Here is my very special little one from the last boogieman breeding. 
Chocolate brindle red nose


----------



## jcd

here is bello , our pit mix ( we think he is mixed or may be a pure ) he has many looks. he is 8 months old now and we love him greatly. he is an awesome puppy!!








bello and my son having some fun in the woods








enjoying a bone








sitting nicely for a picture


----------



## jcd

he is bello on day 1 at 3 months old. he was basically starved at 16 lbs. i couldn't just leave him!









another day 1 picture. he has come a long way since this pic!









here is one of my favorites


----------



## MeganFex

*Re: Pit pics*

These are some pics of my pitty Sadie!


----------



## MeganFex

*Re: Pit pics*

Pits have a bad rep and it's so sad. The only reason that they, or any breed of dog for that matter, are ever mean or aggressive is because of the way they are trained. If you train a dog to fight, that's what it will do because it is all it knows. It's just the same as if you teach a dog not to be aggressive, but to be friendly. They only do what they know and what they are taught. Pit bulls are loyal and smart, I don't care what anyone says. I'm with all you pit bull lovers. They are beautiful dogs, so smart and sooo loving! How could anyone make their dog into a fighter. Pit bull brought up to fight look so sad, with their scars from fighting. It makes me sick to my stomach just at the thought of anyone wanting to put there dog through that. I just can't beleive it. Dogs are supposed to be mans best friend, not mans fighting machines brought up for mans own sick pleasure!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV

*Re: Pit pics*



MeganFex said:


> Pits have a bad rep and it's so sad. The only reason that they, or any breed of dog for that matter, are ever mean or aggressive is because of the way they are trained. If you train a dog to fight, that's what it will do because it is all it knows. It's just the same as if you teach a dog not to be aggressive, but to be friendly. They only do what they know and what they are taught. Pit bulls are loyal and smart, I don't care what anyone says. I'm with all you pit bull lovers. They are beautiful dogs, so smart and sooo loving! How could anyone make their dog into a fighter. Pit bull brought up to fight look so sad, with their scars from fighting. It makes me sick to my stomach just at the thought of anyone wanting to put there dog through that. I just can't beleive it. Dogs are supposed to be mans best friend, not mans fighting machines brought up for mans own sick pleasure!!


That is not true. Spreading misconception or making them all out to be friendly dogs except if "taught to be mean" is no better then the "pit haters" as some people call them.

First dogs are "mean" or show aggresive tendencies, traits and reactions for a number of reason. So before you make such statements I suggest you study more on animal behavior, talk to some trainers and behaviorist and even people on this forum who have had to deal with their dogs being aggressive whom I doubt ever trained them to be that way (since they were trying to change the behavior). Many dogs become aggressive, whether that be towards people are animals, without their owner training them to be that way. I can assure you that the man aggressive Pit Bull I had was never trained or made to be aggressive. I do not like HA Pit Bulls therefore would not be idiot enough to train the dog to bark/growl at my own family. I did not train my other dog (not a Pit) to be HA to strangers either, she was fear aggressive because she was naturally shy and very nervous. Some dogs are predisposed to be aggressive through genetics (like mine) whether it be selecting for dogs who have defense drive, poor breeding practices or health problem. 

The reason to breed high defense drive is so they will be naturally "guardy". If LGDs don't naturally have this trait in them to fight and/or kill it is considered unfit for work and breeding. Pit Bulls by nature can have a high prey drive which might lead them to kill small animals or react with "aggression" as some people call it. They are not trained to do this no more then a Patterdale is trained to dig up its game and kill it. 

Pit Bulls by nature can also be dog aggressive, some having a higher fight drive then others. Which leads them to want to fight other dogs when they see them, without training them to behave aggressively, this is why some litters must be separated at 8 weeks old. It is written in the breed standard, most APBT books, stressed by rescue people/breeders/owners that they might turn out to want to fight other dogs. This is why someone can have a Pit Bull since puppyhood that they socialize with other dogs and behaves dog social almost sudden not like dogs any more. Pit Bulls having to be trained to fight is just another misconception about them. If they had to be trained to fight there would be no point in it. A pit bull that has to be trained to fight wouldn't be considered pit worthy. It would also not explain why cold dogs/late starters were simply not trained to fight if that is all the owner had to do. As with any breed bred for a task the dog must have the natural instincts to do the job. Some jobs require more training then others. Man has selectively bred dogs to do what they do that is why we have purebred dogs. If we could train any dog to do any job/task/ect with exceptional ability people would not worry so much about breeding. 

Pit Bulls are not the only breed to be called naturally dog aggressive or be dog dominant. Responsible breeders/owners of those other breeds as well stress this. (it is written in their breed descriptions too) The only difference with Pit Bulls is that once they get into a fight they might not be inclined to stop without intervention until one or the other is very injured or dead. 

Just as dogs can be naturally aggressive they can be naturally friendly and very social. You do not(should not) have to train a Pit Bull to be friendly, if so there is a problem. Because of their breeding they should be more then willing to make friends with people. I think the main question would be if a dog isn't being aggressive by nature why would you have to teach him/her not to be aggressive.

And no if a dog is a fighting dog that is not all it will do. It depends on the individual dogs. We also can't say that it is "all it knows" because again it depends on the dog and its owner. That is a broad statement to make. 

Yes they do what they know, which includes what their instincts tell them. They are living creatures that have a mind of their own with more then what they are taught. They can chose to eat your siding, jump out of the fence, dig up a dead animal, roll themselve up in a blanket or attack a person/dog without ever being taught to do it.

Some look sad, some look relatively happy. Some are covered in scares some are not. Some dogs have a "sad look" in general because of their face and doesn't reflect if they are/are not happy. This is not an endorsement for fighting but IMO I don't think these dogs look too terribly sad. Ok I just don't like blanket statements. 





































*As well dogs can have scars because they chose to fight not because the owner wanted them to, while scars are not exactly pretty it doesn't mean the dog is a fighting dog and a dog with scares doesn't have to look sad even if it doesn't look pretty. Hunting dogs can also get plenty of scares over time.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

While this is a rescue site it does have good breed info

Breed Info

Socializing


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

*Re: Pit pics*



Spicy1_VV said:


> That is not true. Spreading misconception or making them all out to be friendly dogs except if "taught to be mean" is no better then the "pit haters" as some people call them.
> 
> First dogs are "mean" or show aggresive tendencies, traits and reactions for a number of reason. So before you make such statements I suggest you study more on animal behavior, talk to some trainers and behaviorist and even people on this forum who have had to deal with their dogs being aggressive whom I doubt ever trained them to be that way (since they were trying to change the behavior). Many dogs become aggressive, whether that be towards people are animals, without their owner training them to be that way. I can assure you that the man aggressive Pit Bull I had was never trained or made to be aggressive. I do not like HA Pit Bulls therefore would not be idiot enough to train the dog to bark/growl at my own family. I did not train my other dog (not a Pit) to be HA to strangers either, she was fear aggressive because she was naturally shy and very nervous. Some dogs are predisposed to be aggressive through genetics (like mine) whether it be selecting for dogs who have defense drive, poor breeding practices or health problem.
> 
> The reason to breed high defense drive is so they will be naturally "guardy". If LGDs don't naturally have this trait in them to fight and/or kill it is considered unfit for work and breeding. Pit Bulls by nature can have a high prey drive which might lead them to kill small animals or react with "aggression" as some people call it. They are not trained to do this no more then a Patterdale is trained to dig up its game and kill it.
> 
> Pit Bulls by nature can also be dog aggressive, some having a higher fight drive then others. Which leads them to want to fight other dogs when they see them, without training them to behave aggressively, this is why some litters must be separated at 8 weeks old. It is written in the breed standard, most APBT books, stressed by rescue people/breeders/owners that they might turn out to want to fight other dogs. This is why someone can have a Pit Bull since puppyhood that they socialize with other dogs and behaves dog social almost sudden not like dogs any more. Pit Bulls having to be trained to fight is just another misconception about them. If they had to be trained to fight there would be no point in it. A pit bull that has to be trained to fight wouldn't be considered pit worthy. It would also not explain why cold dogs/late starters were simply not trained to fight if that is all the owner had to do. As with any breed bred for a task the dog must have the natural instincts to do the job. Some jobs require more training then others. Man has selectively bred dogs to do what they do that is why we have purebred dogs. If we could train any dog to do any job/task/ect with exceptional ability people would not worry so much about breeding.
> 
> Pit Bulls are not the only breed to be called naturally dog aggressive or be dog dominant. Responsible breeders/owners of those other breeds as well stress this. (it is written in their breed descriptions too) The only difference with Pit Bulls is that once they get into a fight they might not be inclined to stop without intervention until one or the other is very injured or dead.
> 
> Just as dogs can be naturally aggressive they can be naturally friendly and very social. You do not(should not) have to train a Pit Bull to be friendly, if so there is a problem. Because of their breeding they should be more then willing to make friends with people. I think the main question would be if a dog isn't being aggressive by nature why would you have to teach him/her not to be aggressive.
> 
> And no if a dog is a fighting dog that is not all it will do. It depends on the individual dogs. We also can't say that it is "all it knows" because again it depends on the dog and its owner. That is a broad statement to make.
> 
> Yes they do what they know, which includes what their instincts tell them. They are living creatures that have a mind of their own with more then what they are taught. They can chose to eat your siding, jump out of the fence, dig up a dead animal, roll themselve up in a blanket or attack a person/dog without ever being taught to do it.
> 
> Some look sad, some look relatively happy. Some are covered in scares some are not. Some dogs have a "sad look" in general because of their face and doesn't reflect if they are/are not happy. This is not an endorsement for fighting but IMO I don't think these dogs look too terribly sad. Ok I just don't like blanket statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As well dogs can have scars because they chose to fight not because the owner wanted them to, while scars are not exactly pretty it doesn't mean the dog is a fighting dog and a dog with scares doesn't have to look sad even if it doesn't look pretty. Hunting dogs can also get plenty of scares over time.



Excellent Post Spicy. Mucho Bueno.

Spicy is right. My dog Bolo is dog aggressive. It is not something she has control over. Even When I have her under my complete control in the presence of other dogs she whines...as if in pain because she is trying desperatly to obey me and combating her powerful instinct to do battle. Pits tend to require a strong firm and fair owner who is patient and studious. Not all will be like that. My other Pit girl is submissive and submissive and oh yeah..submissive...But others will. And to be a responsible owner is to recognize that fact and be prepared for it. 

here's another site for you to flip through. And Spicy and I can help you. Spicy breeds outstanding APBT specimens and I have been doing pit bull rescue and intensely studying the Pit Bull for quite awhile now. You have a beautiful girl. Give her the best you can because I guarantee if she has the heart of a pit like im sure she does she would die for you. Please don't think we are trying to patronize you. We really sincerely care about Sadie and truly want to help. 


http://www.understand-a-bull.com/


----------



## pugmom

I like things nice and simple...IMO

Dog fighting = Bad

I'm sure there are dogs out there that do like to fight and are very happy when they do fight...but that doesn't mean its right or that they should do it.

Those dogs might not be sad but I am sad for them...

To me its like drug addicts....They are happy when they shoot poison into their veins..they would happily do it over and over again....but to me its wrong.

I know that the dogs I love would not be here today if not for the dogmen and their dogs....they are a part of our pups history and I can appreciate it as that HISTORY.......


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

pugmom said:


> I like things nice and simple...IMO
> 
> Dog fighting = Bad
> 
> I'm sure there are dogs out there that do like to fight and are very happy when they do fight...but that doesn't mean its right or that they should do it.
> 
> Those dogs might not be sad but I am sad for them...
> 
> To me its like drug addicts....They are happy when they shoot poison into their veins..they would happily do it over and over again....but to me its wrong.
> 
> I know that the dogs I love would not be here today if not for the dogmen and their dogs....they are a part of our pups history and I can appreciate it as that HISTORY.......


But that history plays a part in the present...for the moment...

Dog aggression is real and it can happen. What you choose to do about it is up to you. It is not the end of the world. I live with one DA dog and one not DA dog. It requires a commitment to manage but it is very possible and plausible for a DA dog to be around other dogs. DA does in no way mean a dog is HA or human aggressive.

Not knockin you Pugmom By any stretch or MeganFex. I do feel the info should be available for consideration and open to discussion.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Zim outstanding huh? That is a nice compliment to my dogs. 

Pugmom don't know if your post is to do with mine or if you are just saying in general. Let me say though that yes it is self destructive and as Zim says they can't help it. They didn't chose to be like that, man bred them like that, whether the like it or not, happy or not of course it doesn't change a thing. I understand being sad for them. My point is simply when I see someone say such things they as the poster I quoted they usually don't have much experience with the APBT, haven't studied too much on the breed, haven't been around too many if any DA dogs, haven't seen too many fighting dogs, haven't research the breeds history, development, ect. Because if they had done those things they wouldn't say what they said. Another point is basically while dog fighting = bad it doesn't mean fighting dogs = sad/sad looking. That doesn't mean its ok, good, ect (like I said not an endorsement)


----------



## pugmom

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> But that history plays a part in the present...for the moment...
> 
> Dog aggression is real and it can happen. What you choose to do about it is up to you. It is not the end of the world. I live with one DA dog and one not DA dog. It requires a commitment to manage but it is very possible and plausible for a DA dog to be around other dogs. DA does in no way mean a dog is HA or human aggressive.
> 
> Not knockin you Pugmom By any stretch or MeganFex. I do feel the info should be available for consideration and open to discussion.



I too believe that the info/history should be available to learn from and to discuss...I don't condone hiding their fighting history or pretending that its not where our dogs came from ...every bully owner should be aware of there breeds past and how it relates to the present

...but there is also a danger is "fluffing" the past....(not saying this is what spicy was doing)..when we put up old pictures of happy fighting dogs we put out the image that this is how every dog/owner was ...which unfortunately was not always the case...for every one picture of a "happy" fighting dog...I'm quite sure there are plenty of not so nice ones....dogs w/their faces ripped open...or the one who didn't get to go home after .. the dead one

History is a tight rope act...we need to educate people about it ..without promoting it....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

cool..we all are pretty much agreed...

and yes spicy...outstanding..there are very few kennels I have looked at that have really good dogs that conform to standard. Each is a different interpretation of the standard to be sure...but the overall from what I can see is very good...


----------



## MeganFex

*Re: Pit pics*

Spicy_1 I understand what you are saying. What I was trying to get across is that pits have a bad rep and they shouldn't since all dogs have the ability to be just as mean as pit bulls. So why don't all dogs have this bad rep? It's because, yes pit bulls have aggressive tendencies because of the type of dog they are, but all dogs can kill little dogs or people. Yes, I do agree that even if you train a dog to be friendly, they can be mean. I was only trying to say that it's ALL dogs that can be mean, not just pit bulls and they shouldn't have such a bad reputation as these horrible monsters. They, as any dog, can be very loyal, and very sweet. Just because they are pitbulls and are meant for fighting or whatever, doesn't mean that they will be that way and attack someone or anyone. I know people with pitbulls who have never bit anyone, and people with little weiner dogs that are more aggressive than the pit bulls. All dogs can be aggressive, and all I am trying to get across is that pit bulls are not monsters and they shouldn't be made out to be. Many are mistreated because of this stereotype, and it's not right. Every dog deserves to have a good life and not be mistreated because they are "supposed" to be fighters.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

*Re: Pit pics*



MeganFex said:


> Pits have a bad rep and it's so sad. *The only reason that they, or any breed of dog for that matter, are ever mean or aggressive is because of the way they are trained. If you train a dog to fight, that's what it will do because it is all it knows. It's just the same as if you teach a dog not to be aggressive, but to be friendly. They only do what they know and what they are taught.* Pit bulls are loyal and smart, I don't care what anyone says. I'm with all you pit bull lovers. They are beautiful dogs, so smart and sooo loving! How could anyone make their dog into a fighter. Pit bull brought up to fight look so sad, with their scars from fighting. It makes me sick to my stomach just at the thought of anyone wanting to put there dog through that. I just can't beleive it. Dogs are supposed to be mans best friend, not mans fighting machines brought up for mans own sick pleasure!!


The Bolded part is you problem statement. Dog aggression is GENETIC. they cannot control it. There are Pits out the who DON'T have to be trained to fight and CAN'T have the tendancy trained away...only controlled. My pit Bolo is one of them. People have been breeding fighting DRIVE into pits for over a hundred years. How many dog generations do you think that is?


----------



## Spicy1_VV

pugmom Yes there are pics with their faces ripped open, nose ripped off, ect and there are many more dogs who looked horrible or were cruelly killed when they lost that we'll never even know about. Showing the other pics doesn't put out an imagine that all pit dogs were happy, it just shows that not all pit dogs look sad either. That was the point and intention. I actually typed something along those lines. I think we agree more then disagree. 

MeganFex ok I understand what you are saying. I think if it had been written differently I would have better understood it. As you said before the only reason they (or others) are mean is because of how they are trained. So that is the part I disagreed with mainly. I understand and fully agree that any dog can be dangerous or aggressive no matter its breed. It is unfair that Pit Bulls have a bad rep, especially when they should have such a good disposition. It is due to so many irresponsible owners, myths and the media. Also a lot of dogs that bite are mislabeled as pits or pit mixes are call Pits so the Pit Bull gets the blame. I get what you are saying about any dog possible harming or killing others.


----------



## dogwoman

Wish I could send a pic but I can't seem to get on on here. I am not a computer geek but not completely stupid either. Anyway I have a black & white( mostly black ) pit named Ranger who is a yr old and as I am an obedience instructor am currently training, training , training....him!!! lol
Alphas pics with her red nose in the focus are awesome and I am working on that with Ranger!!!!
It is absolutely awesome to see people who are training there pits whenever I see one I make sure and try to get them into a class. These dgs are so eager to work & LOVE to learn...Ranger would rather train then do just about anything except at the moment he is snoring on my leg!!! Ha Ha.
Any tips on the pic thing?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

dogwoman said:


> Wish I could send a pic but I can't seem to get on on here. I am not a computer geek but not completely stupid either. Anyway I have a black & white( mostly black ) pit named Ranger who is a yr old and as I am an obedience instructor am currently training, training , training....him!!! lol
> Alphas pics with her red nose in the focus are awesome and I am working on that with Ranger!!!!
> It is absolutely awesome to see people who are training there pits whenever I see one I make sure and try to get them into a class. These dgs are so eager to work & LOVE to learn...Ranger would rather train then do just about anything except at the moment he is snoring on my leg!!! Ha Ha.
> Any tips on the pic thing?


go to www.photobucket.com and get an account. its free. then you upload your photos and cut and paste the img code into the reply box...

method two is

there is a button under more options when you reply that says manage attachments. click that and then click browse


Alpha unfortunately I haven't seen in a while..which sucks because Hades was lovely.


----------



## Nadine2305

I love the pits!!! I grew up with them for 30 years..My dad is a big pit fan and they are the only breed he has ever had! About a year ago he had to put his dear missy to sleep after 12 years due to a brain tumor. He did not waste anytime getting another one. He contacted hot water rescue league in new haven CT. and he found is sweet little angle who was due to be put down the next day. She was used as a bait dog in dog fighting. Both her front legs were broke and never treated,she is missing a rib and she is scard from head to toe. She is the best dog considering what she went through. After he got her he found another one who was being fostered and he also adopted him and his name is scrappy. He was also abused and very neglected. If i knew how to post poctures on here i would show you but I havent figured that out yet


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue

I wouldn't mind cropping the dogs ears if it was more than just for "looks" and NOT for dog fighting. The people that crop the dogs ears (or cut them completely off... I've seen it before) for dog fighting, need to have their own ears cut off. 

But anyways, here's my two foster doggies. The top one is Beans, purebred Red Nose. The bottom one is Quinn, and PBT mix. Or so I've been told. I've also been told by many, many people he looks a lot like a Bulldog. But on the other hand, I got yelled at by some rude lady for calling him a Bulldog mix. If I could get a decent picture of him, maybe you could see why, but he just doesn't stop movingg. lol! (And no Quinns ears aren't crop, they just sit wayyy back on his head and you can't really see them in the photo.)


----------



## DogLover242

Help Stop Organized Dog Fights:

Dog fighting is wrong and cruel we need everyone to help so that we can prevent future dogs from being mistreated in the most cruel ways ever.
Dog fighting is also a felony in 47 states and is against the law in all 50 states.

Go to:
www.puppyprofits.com

Please help


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Old thread... but someone bumped it up, so why not post pictures?! 

This is Rebel.. I've posted these pictures before, but these are the best ones of him... I think anyways! ;-)

Him when he was a itty-bitty puppy..

















"Newer ones"... Keep in mind some of these are about a year old, some are a couple months old... 

















*more*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15




----------



## Ophelia

The boyfriend and I want a Pit Bull so badly, damn BSL!


----------



## sablegsd

The brindle was a Pit Bull x Beagle named Crowbar and the red,red nose was named Hacksaw.










The other brindle was a male named Smokey.


----------



## AnimalCrazy20

This is my Aunts Red Nosed Pitbull Bojangles ( Bo for short). He's 8 yrs old. The dog behind him is Tippy and she's a Pit x Rotty.

PS.
He's not aggressive, his lip just snags on his tooth)


----------



## SupaSweet777

threedognite said:


> It is truly sad that Pitts have such a terrible reputation and it's not their fault. This breed isn't only good looking, they are very loyal, intelligent, eager to learn, loves to play and as everyone knows, is a great guard dog.
> I would love to see the people who fight these dogs experience the very same torment and death they pay money to see. I will never understand human nature and the ignorance of our race.


Actually, they are terrible guard dogs. Pits should never be human aggressive and most of the ones I have met are so goofy. Someone broke into my house and stole my pit puppy while my other pit sat there and let them. I'm sure he was more upset he didn't get to go "bye bye".


----------

